# What are you looking forward to in 2007?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Cds, movies, or whatever, what are you looking forward to?

Cds - 
Metallica
Linkin Park
Chinese Democracy
Nine Inch Nails - Year Zero

Movies - 
Spider-man 3
Fantastic Four 2
Zodiac
Saw IV
Alien Vs Predator 2


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a Vegas trip in April. We are going down to check out the opening race of the Champ Car season, plus see a few shows. I am not looking beyond that right now. Will see what happens after that. Plus we have tickets for Buddy Guy in April and Coco Montoya in March.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

CD's:
Radiohead
MF Doom & Ghostface Killah
Iggy & The Stooges
Infected Mushroom
Throbbing Gristle
The Nightwatchman
Rush
Pelican
Metaliica(if they dont screw it up)
Dillinger Escape Plan
Mars Volta

Tours/Reunions/Festivals:
Rage Against The Machine
The Police
Jesus & Mary Chain
Bonnaroo
Coachella
Tool


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

*The 2nd Annual Gibson Homecoming*

On June 14 2007, about 35 Gibson acoustic guitar enthusiasts are meeting in Bozeman Montana for the 2nd annual Gibson Homecoming party, 4 days of fun! The first-ever Homecoming was held last June and it was a huge success. We do a tour of the guitar factory and eat, drink, and play together. This year we're having a flatpicking contest and an Open Mic. Can't hardly wait!!!!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

devil6 said:


> CD's:
> Mars Volta


They have another cd coming out?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Willie P Bennett at the playhouse next week....


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The Guitar Workshop Plus this summer. I've been going every summer for the last four years... greatest week of the year for me! Great teachers and fantastic guest artist/lecturers make it killer:rockon2:


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

Radiohead
Sigur Ros


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Grad*

After a long hard battle I am graduating with my degree in music from Laurentian Universty...I'm done in April...... and..I'm really looking forward to relaxing for a bit.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Movies:
Beowulf (The Crispin Glover one, not the other one.)
Jeff Wayne's War of The Worlds
AVP2 (Its gonna suck.)
Grindhouse
B5: Voices In The Dark
Simpsons Movie
Bulletface (Sometimes a $5 budget can yield better results than $50M.)
Teenage Mutant Ninjerk Turtles
Bathory (Hopefully its in English)
Transformers
Sicko
Spyhunter
Les Paul: Chasing Sound
Logans Run
Day of The Dead
Pee-Wee's Playhouse
Farenheit 451
Fletch Won
Outlander
Mr. Bean's Holidy
Big Stan
Resident Evil 3
Deathlok


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

the Black Label Society finally coming to Calgary!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

My GF just told me she is plannign a getaway to New York (Madison Square Gardens) to see the Police! They are one of my all time favourite bands since I was a kid and I am crazy pumped. August 1st! Cant wait... 

That and we are getting married on Sept 22 of this year. Thats two great dates for 2007! 

AJC


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> On June 14 2007, about 35 Gibson acoustic guitar enthusiasts are meeting in Bozeman Montana for the 2nd annual Gibson Homecoming party, 4 days of fun! The first-ever Homecoming was held last June and it was a huge success. We do a tour of the guitar factory and eat, drink, and play together. This year we're having a flatpicking contest and an Open Mic. Can't hardly wait!!!!


I have always wanted a gibson acoustic...this only fuels the fire! I will have to keep my ear to the ground for one to surface that tickles my fancy. I have never been to Montana in June...I'm certain it is beautiful. Just love that big sky country. I will work on my flatpicking just in case.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll sell ya my j-50.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

May 1st.

Rush - Snakes and Arrows.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*2007*

Hey
I'm gonna learn bass!!!!
cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> I have always wanted a gibson acoustic...this only fuels the fire! I will have to keep my ear to the ground for one to surface that tickles my fancy. I have never been to Montana in June...I'm certain it is beautiful. Just love that big sky country. I will work on my flatpicking just in case.


Lolli, 
The event is full for this year so now it's a waiting-list-only. But if you came down (it's an 8 hour drive from Calgary) you could visit Music Villa. That's the music store in Bozeman that has all the guitars that are built in the factory. Lots of guitars to try out and good prices, too. The factory gives tours all year 'round. Montana is beautiful. Yellowstone Park is very close. You'd enjoy it!


----------

